# Starting dreadlocks.



## Jessyka (Apr 24, 2010)

I can't decide if I wanna twist and rip or backcomb to get my dreadlocks started. Anyone here ever had dreadlocks?


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry (Apr 24, 2010)

Hmm what does either of those terms mean lol
I know nothing about this


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Apr 25, 2010)

This girl on my old team started her dreads when I left.. at the time they looked nice, neat, clean.. and her natural brown.

Now shes been using this really bright red dye on it, and she never washes her hair, it looks like she killed a Muppet and is using the Carcass as a hat.

She started them by sectioning off evenly sized squares all over her head, about an inch squared, maybe less, then putting a small rubber band at the scalp, then she backcombed and twisted each one. She did it alternately on each and every one. She put another rubber band at the end. She wore it under a bandanna for over a month and a half while it took that shape...then once it was kinda.. "stuck", she cut all the rubberbands off..

It looked cool..until she started putting that weird dye in it..yanno how your hair turns color at the root because it's new hair growth? Well she had this halo of red orange dye all around her scalp.. then dirty red dreads. "Muppet Carcass Hat"

What made it worse is..she had really bad skin.. so she caked on the foundation and the goth white kabuki powder. She drew on her eyebrows with a red pencil.. her makeup was always really exaggerated, and she had..very weird.. large teeth...

I always felt compelled to offer her a carrot and throw a blanket over her back..

She also like zombies..obsessed with them..and would hiss at people..and act like she was biting them..

LOL..

I forgot.. what was this about?


----------



## Jessyka (Apr 25, 2010)

:roflmao: No dye for me. Or strange makeup. And I'll continue washing my hair.


----------



## hartleybun (Apr 25, 2010)

son who is considering dreads for his summer style says backcombing and a small amount of dreadwax. i started them myself nearly 30 years ago - an operation on my head meant i couldnt wash my hair for 8 weeks. sadly once i returned to work they had to go:cry2


----------



## myheart (Apr 25, 2010)

My nephew had dreadlocks for a while. Then he moved back in with his mom for a little while, and all she could say was that he really had bad body odor. He was in the process of looking for a job, when he finally came to his senses and shaved his hair/dreads off. That was the source of his odor!! His hair smelled so bad, that my sister was gaging over the smell!!

Please wash your hair. My only advice... :twitch:

myheart


----------



## Elf Mommy (Apr 25, 2010)

The stench of unwashed dreads is always the first thing that comes to mind when I see someone with them. To create them it seems as though you basically have to damage your hair purposefully.


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 25, 2010)

I couldn't do it, it damages your hair soooo much. They always look icky and dirty too eww lol!


----------



## Jessyka (Apr 25, 2010)

Wow, so many ignorant comments about dreadlocks. :biggrin2: Washed hair dreads so much faster than unwashed hair. And wax is really bad for dreadlocks. It traps water in your hair which can lead to dreadrot. :yuck

Anyway, I was hoping for more constructive comments than "Ew." :rollseyes 

Be careful about throwing out insults like that, as some people view dreadlocks as a very spiritual and sacred thing. That and it's really rude to just assume that dreadlocks are dirty.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Apr 25, 2010)

I apologize if I hurt your feelings. I agree that I don't know a lot about them. I can only comment based on the experiences I have had with people wearing dreads. If there is a way to keep them fresh and clean-scented, then the people I've been around with them did not have that knowledge. Perhaps you can share tips on how to keep them clean here so that I can make suggestions to those I know who choose to have them.


----------



## degrassi (Apr 25, 2010)

I dont' know much about dreadlocks but a few of my friends have had them. My only advice is to go and get them started by a professional. 2 of my friends did them themselves and 2 went to a hairdresser to get them done and the professionally done ones looked much nicer. The tricky thing is finding a hair stylist that has experience in doing dreads. 

I've also never notice a smell with dreads. Having dreads doesn't cause a smell. The smell probably comes from not taking care of them properly. 

The sucky part comes when you decided to take them out, lol.


----------



## otnorot (Apr 25, 2010)

Why,they always look so greasy. 

Bill


----------



## gentle giants (Apr 25, 2010)

*GoinBackToCali wrote: *


> ....it looks like she killed a Muppet and is using the Carcass as a hat.


 

:roflmao: Zin, you always crack me up! :biggrin:


----------



## ~*sAbRiNa*~ (Apr 25, 2010)

I know someone who had them and before she gave birth to her daughter she decided to take them out. She had to cut her hair into a "boy" haircut just so that she could cut off the damaged part. She had them professionally started and they were VERY thin (which I think helped them look more feminine). They did look nice on her, and they did not smell just be prepared to have very short hair when you are ready to get rid of them because no matter how well you take care of them you will damage your hair.

Alternatively, you can buy dreadlock extensions and have them applied in a similar way that women get hair extensions braided in. They last several months until you have to have them moved up (as your hair grows out) but you only need to purchase them once and your hair only faces minimal damage.


----------



## Jessyka (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm not too worried about the damage on my hair. It's just hair. Washing dreadlocks is pretty much the same as washing normal hair, although you really want to wait in between washings to make sure that the hair is fully dry. Also, you can't use just any shampoo, you need to use one that is marked "no residue". Personally, I don't use shampoo now and my hair is amazing. I just scrub with baking soda, rinse with apple cider vinegar. There's a lot of misinformation out there which leads to some crazy myth's about dreadlocks.


----------



## myLoki (Apr 25, 2010)

The only experiences I've had with dreads have been bad. I guess these people just didn't know how to take care of them and they smelled. Don't get insulted. It's just the truth of my experience. Can't expect everyone's opinion or experience to be like your own.

t.


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Apr 25, 2010)

Well both that girl and her husband had dreads.. and I always hugged them when I saw them and when I left and I never noticed a small. Jakes always looked clean and neat, and I often thought his were nicely done. Mariah's.. she openly admitted she never washed them..like once every 2 weeks or so..and just febreezed them..

Yes I said Febreeze.

So then.. slap a derby helmet on top of all that, and the massive sweat we exude during the course of a practice...

Ayup..

I see pics of her now.. and she has her helmet perched on TOP of her dreads, not where it should be on her cranium.. and I often think to myself "that can't be safe"

People are going to have their comments...and individual thoughts. If your going to choose to do something like dreads, you should probably get accustomed to reactions like that..because it is not the norm.

I have ink all up and down my arms..and on my chest, behind my ears on my back legs and feet. If I can pierce it, it's done..the reaction I get the most is, as a matter of fact I got it just last night at the ZZ Top concert, "Your just precious, but why do you wanna do that to yourself?"

I have gotten use to it..and accept those comments.. you've got to realize.. people are shocked by things that are different, and to look different and NOT expect a broad range of reactions, many times they are not positive reactions at all..would be foolish on our parts.

It's just the nature of things..


----------



## Happi Bun (Apr 25, 2010)

That's great you want dreadlocks! I mean that genuinely too.  I love the look of them. Ignorance and bad information is common regarding them. For those who don't know, you _should_ wash your dreadlocks just like your regular hair. The only difference is you wash them more like you would a sponge. Yes, it's essentially matted hair, but humans do far worse to themselves in the name of beauty and looks. Straightening, blow drying, etc. All damage the hair too.

Make sure to get pictures when you are done!


----------



## missyscove (Apr 25, 2010)

There was a girl in my high school who had short, like 2 inch long, dreads for a while which I thought looked adorable on her, but living in Ithaca, land of the hippies, I've also seen a lot of dreads that I don't think look good at all.

I think if done well and maintained well they can look good, but I agree that there are also plenty of ways for them to go so so wrong.

Of course, all this is coming from a girl who has basically always had the same haircut because I'm afraid that if I try something else, I won't like it. I also have requirements like it has to be long enough to put in a ponytail for when I'm doing chores and stuff, and it has to be long enough to french braid because I love the feeling of braiding my hair.

Of course I've also been blessed with a lot of thick, semi wavy semi frizzy hair that does what it wants so usually I just have in it a ponytail anyway.


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 25, 2010)

I would suggest going to a professional, and maybe putting some beads in a couple, or threading metal wire so you can put some really cool items in them.

Some smell, some don't. It does depend on care, and products.

And actually Jess, what is funny is that a lof of Africans and Hindu's find "regular" people wearing dreads as offensive because basically dreads were only given to the rights of an Preist.
Then in the Rasafarian, it was because of religion, and I have Jamacian friends who think that when white people or people of non-rastafarian religion wear them, it is an insult.

It would be like wearing a Kippah or Yarmulke for style, even if your not Jewish. 

Just some food for thought!


----------



## Jessyka (Apr 25, 2010)

*Myia09 wrote: *


> And actually Jess, what is funny is that a lof of Africans and Hindu's find "regular" people wearing dreads as offensive because basically dreads were only given to the rights of an Preist.
> Then in the Rasafarian, it was because of religion, and I have Jamacian friends who think that when white people or people of non-rastafarian religion wear them, it is an insult.



Wow, how ignorant and racist of them. Hair naturally dreads when you don't brush it. I'm not sure why anyone would find that offensive. If I run into someone who finds it offensive, I'll be sure to let them know that I find their offense offensive.  My Muslim friends do not get offended when I wear a hijab. Maybe they're more tolerant.

To be clear, I'm not expecting people to just come out and be super awesome like Erika. I also didn't expect people to just blatantly be rude about it. It would be like if someone came on here and said, "Ew! You keep rabbits in the house? How gross! They smell!" Wherein some of us would get upset and some of us with better emotional control would educate them. 

Anyway, I'm probably not going to go to a salon to have them done. I don't want them putting nasty products in my hair and what have you. I'll either let it dread up naturally, or get some friends to together and backcomb it a bit to kickstart it. The whole idea of dreadlocks (for me) isn't meant to be a fashion statement, but more of a (cue cheesy) lifestyle change. I mean, it definitely helps that they look boss. 

ullhair: <--- Maybe I should just this instead. :biggrin:


----------



## TribalJMD (Apr 25, 2010)

I don't have them personally, but I have friends that do. Backcombing tends to be the way to go from what I've heard. Twisting is harder to acheive with hair in caucasian people (I hate using racial terms, but you know what I mean with hair types). Just because of the texture and oil level differences.


----------



## Jessyka (Apr 30, 2010)

So, I haven't brushed my hair in about 6 or 7 days and I've been twisting and ripping a bit. I've also been obsessively washing my hair (like that's new). I'm starting to knot up quite nicely! I'll have to post some pictures when I get a chance. Although I look like a crazed version of Medusa right now. :rofl:


----------



## katt (May 1, 2010)

you have to post a photo! I would love to dread my hair, but don't really have time for the commitment right now. I think you will look so cute with dreads!


----------



## Brandy456 (May 1, 2010)

I love the stereotype behind deadlocks that the person is into drugs, dirty and uneducated. When a guy at my school graduated Valedictorian (I think thats the name, for guys) and he had extremely long, CLEAN dreads.

If you want it, go ahead.. but because of those stupid stereotypes you have to be careful. 

What do you plan to do when you have to take them out? Because if they're well established you'd most likely have to shave you head.

P.S, Lets see pictures of what you have so far


----------



## Jessyka (May 2, 2010)

Thanks guys! I'll try to post a picture tomorrow. Nashville is about to become the next Atlantis.


----------



## kirbyultra (May 2, 2010)

I dont know too much about it but I had a colleague who had dreadlocks for years. He started doing them when he had short hair and grew it so long that it went down to his waist. And he always smelled fine to me, and the look was great for him. I want to say, but I'm not sure, that he went to a place to get them styled and thoroughly washed & redone once every so often. He said it was a pain because it was literally at least a half day at the salon to undo and restyle, and dry and all that.


----------



## Myia09 (May 2, 2010)

*Jessyka wrote: *


> *Myia09 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > And actually Jess, what is funny is that a lof of Africans and Hindu's find "regular" people wearing dreads as offensive because basically dreads were only given to the rights of an Preist.
> ...



I don't think it is ignorant of them..if someone would wear a clothing or hairstyle of my religion as a fashion sense I could see why it would annoy them. I mean, I don't personally care either way, but I could see why it would be offensive. I think maybe if you wear it with the knowledge of the background, of course that is a lot better than just because it is "cool" which clearly you have done your research about it. 

And a Hijab isn't the same as wearing dreads or a another religous symbol; a hijab is just worn for modesty.

Can't wait to see photos!


----------



## Lharzriyal (May 5, 2010)

I can attest personally that her hair smells just like it always did even though she is in the dreading process . Her hair is so damned smooth though that it is fighting the dreads XD. It will take a lot of commitment to the process to make them come out for her. 

No need for anyone to be offended either! About anything! Offense is a sign of weakness in my eyes. Go ahead, call me a honky cracker (for example) and I will just laugh and agree. Since when was being a honky cracker a BAD thing right? Same thing for anything else. Just laugh at the blatant wall people put up that keep them from being rational before emotional.


----------



## GoinBackToCali (May 5, 2010)

Here's a stereotype I got last night from a new rollergirl whos one of the "upper crust" of our local town..

"wow.. even though you have all those tattoos and piercings, your really smart, and you dont smell, and you have nice teeth and stuff, even your truck is nice. It's making me rethink getting a tattoo"

I just looked at her.. mouth all agape and said "really..uhhhh.. thanks.." and skated off all wide eyed...


----------



## Brandy456 (May 5, 2010)

Lharzriyal wrote:


> I can attest personally that her hair smells just like it always did even though she is in the dreading process . Her hair is so darned smooth though that it is fighting the dreads XD. It will take a lot of commitment to the process to make them come out for her.
> 
> No need for anyone to be offended either! About anything! Offense is a sign of weakness in my eyes. Go ahead, call me a honky cracker (for example) and I will just laugh and agree. Since when was being a honky cracker a BAD thing right? Same thing for anything else. Just laugh at the blatant wall people put up that keep them from being rational before emotional.


By her you mean Jessyka ?


----------



## Jessyka (May 5, 2010)

*Brandy456 wrote: *


> Lharzriyal wrote:
> 
> 
> > I can attest personally that her hair smells just like it always did even though she is in the dreading process . Her hair is so darned smooth though that it is fighting the dreads XD. It will take a lot of commitment to the process to make them come out for her.
> ...


Yes. He's my boyfriend. :biggrin:


----------



## countrybuns (May 6, 2010)

good luck! I think dreads are neat if they are done right. any pics yet?


----------



## Jessyka (May 7, 2010)

Starting point: April 24, 2010







1 Week-ish after a shower.










Almost two weeks, after a shower.






I really should get some pictures when it's dry and twist n ripped. Since I decided to go the all natural route, it's gonna take a ton of time to start looking normal. I'm cool with that though. I wear a headscarf or a bandana a lot and keep it pulled back when I go somewhere formal-ish. I did that before I stopped brushing as well though. I think I'm washing my hair too much and that's hindering the dreading process. But washing my hair every day is a vice I just can't seem to give up just yet.


----------



## countrybuns (May 7, 2010)

I would love to see a pic of it dry because it is hard to tell with it wet how it really looks. I think if you shampoo but don't condition you could work it to your advantage because it would dry your hair out which might make the twisting work better and you still have clean hair


----------



## pamnock (May 7, 2010)

Thanks for posting photos of the process - it's very interesting!


----------



## Jessyka (May 8, 2010)

I shampoo with baking soda (which I did before this whole process) but I've stopped rinsing with apple cider vinegar, as that makes your hair more manageable. To get your hair clean, you really only need to wash with water, but since everyone's hair is so used to stripping out every last trace of natural oil, the transition phase is HELL. Anyway, my hair is so dark that it's hard to see the progress unless you are right beside me. But I'll post a dry pic here in one second. I gotta start getting ready for a wedding and I have NO idea what I am going to do with my hair. I'd like to wear a headscarf but I doubt my dad would let me wear it to a wedding.


----------



## Jessyka (May 8, 2010)

Dry at 2 weeks.


----------



## Jashaira (May 8, 2010)

I think you look good. My daughter's teacher has dreads and I think she looks good with them. I have friends, co-workers and family members that have dreads also. All of them take good care for there hair. Looks like you are doing a wonderful job.


----------



## Brandy456 (May 8, 2010)

Jessyka wrote:


> *Brandy456 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Lharzriyal wrote:
> ...


Everything makes so much more sense now.


----------



## Jessyka (May 8, 2010)

Pulled back. I'm going to a wedding. :biggrin:


----------



## countrybuns (May 8, 2010)

It looks good pulled back and it is starting to look like dreads in the front rather than just bits of hair together so you are on your way!


----------



## Brandy456 (May 8, 2010)

It's so pretty tied back, *not to sure how to say this without sounding rude* it looks like normal hair, but how people like to do 'messy up-dos'


----------



## Jessyka (May 8, 2010)

Don't worry, that's not rude. Dreadlocks are definitely messy and the process is even messier.  I was surprised at how well it looked pulled up, without even putting a brush through it. And I was featured on the front page of a dreadlock forum because of the progress and going natural. This is so much fun! :agree


----------



## Jessyka (May 11, 2010)




----------



## jcottonl02 (May 12, 2010)

I love dreadlocks on girls. If I didn't love my hair how it is then I would definately do it. And also if I didn't mind having to shave it off (it's very long and took me a long time lol) when i wanted to change hair styles. There is a girl in my lectures who has shaved around the sides of her head, and piles these gorgeous dreadlocks all over the top of the head, and then they all fall down to her waist. She looks amazing!!!

How long do dreadlocks take to form? Do sometimes they just...not form?

Jen


----------



## Jessyka (May 12, 2010)

It varies greatly from person to person. I've heard as short as 6 months and as long as 3 years, depending on your hair type and how you take care of it. But when left it's own devices _everyones_ hair will loc up at some point.

I'm not worried about shaving my head. I've actually always kind of wanted to. :biggrin:


----------



## Jessyka (May 12, 2010)

Here is a great link for FAQ's about dreadlocks. They answer things a lot better than I can.


----------



## Jessyka (Jun 8, 2010)




----------

